# Scenting in the House



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Morning All....

You may have read previously that my male cockapoo Oakley has scented up my kitchen bin, up myself etc... Well this morning he has decided to scent all over my sofa... oh dear 

He is an entire male I have been advised this is sometimes the behaviour of stud dogs.... also I think Honey may be coming into season... she is a little swollen , she is cleaning herself more frequently and she is very clingy.... it’s all good fun here this morning ...

Any advice and support would be lovely xxx


----------



## annemarie (Aug 3, 2011)

morning jojo, what a lovely start to the week, will you be breeding your fab honey and oakley xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I will breed from them but not yet ... if Honey is in season I will be keeping them apart :S

My poor sofa has been Oakley'ed ... yuk .. it smells so strong ...

I have lots of cleaning to be done ....


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Now that is a monday morning nobody needs!! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Karen .. my sofa is smelly... just reading the cleaning instructions now ... so much for popping out for new school uniform ... ha ha ha .. change of plan


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

He must be having a manly monday :laugh:
What a naughty Oakley!!! Has the sofa got to be all done before hubby sees/smells it???? I remember when my greyhound decided to chew the window frame, I had to fill, sand and paint it all before He got home!!!!!! He would have gone bonkers but he still doesn't know to this day


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hubby will be fine ... ha ha ha ... I guess it all part of the experience and another post for the blog .. lol .. Oakley is acting rather strange this morning, seems to be protecting Honey .. and Honey well I think something is going on, she is sleeping now but wanting lots of cuddles .. she is a cuddly dog anyway but even more cuddly than normal, Oakley is being rather gentle with her ... am I ready for this ...


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh dear hope smell comes out of sofa ,do you have any good cleaning tips??


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

How are you going to keep Oakley and Honey apart JoJo? Will you use your super outside kennel? I think Oakley might have a few frustrating weeks ahead!

Good luck with the sofa!

Karen


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am not 100% sure she is coming into season but there are a few signs ... 

Cleaning is going well .. cover off sofa.. drying the garden  What a morning !!!!

I may have to take Oakley to my parents if it gets too bad for him .... but plan A would be to keep them apart at home, ahh they love each other so much they will miss each other ..


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

poor jojo it must be awful must admit never had a dog who did that ,so im no expert maybe jd can help or anzils romeox


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh no really ... 

Anyone else had a male dog doing this ???

He is not dominate over Honey at all .. he lets her eat first etc, but I he likes to mark his territory ... 

I think he is a little frustrated already actually ....


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Jo jo I think I would send him to your parents if Honey breaks!!!!!!! It would be like me having a fresh cream cake under my nose and not being able to eat it!!!!! I would be climbing the walls 
We also know how smart cockapoo's are......where there is a will there is a way..................................


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

...and you don't want them loving each other a little too much


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

This is very true ... I will pack Oakley off for a holiday with Nanny and Grandad as soon as I am sure .. they are both acting a bit weird today .. may be its just me .. but the scenting from Oakley, Honey licking and she is a little swollen ... 

I just want to do the best from them and we dont want them getting too close if she is in season


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi JoJo
See what tomorrow brings. They could just be having a funny day  Then again, it might be a pre cursor to the real thing.

No male dogs here so not real advice - sorry 

Hope the sofa cover had dried off now. x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

*You're babies are growing up.*

Well JoJo your two are leaving the world of being big puppies. Yes you will find that Oakley will instinctively spray his territory when any girlies that you have are coming into season. Honey may not be in yet but if she is a bit swollen and extra cuddly (feeling hormonal.......I think all of us ladies can empathise) then you can be sure she will be in season pretty soon.

Because of the urge to spray we do not let our stud dogs roam the house at will. If we are busy they are generally in their outside run, if we go out they are in their crates and they only run in the house when we are with them. It takes a bit of advanced house training but when we are there, they're OK. It is also the reason that we have had Buzz and Yum-Yum castrated just before they were a year old as it would be unfair for them to get frustrated when the girls were in season but not to be mating at all. The dogs brain doesn't develop into an adult one until the hormones really kick in just after a year old, so there is a window of a couple of months from say 10 months old and being pretty well full grown (they need the hormones to grow correctly) and their 1st birthday. So Buzz and Yum-Yum will now stay, kind of like full grown puppies and will not stress after the girls.

A note though, some castrated male dogs will attempt and sometimes succeed in mating with and tie with an in season bitch.

You will have to wait and see how Oakley reacts when Honey is in season but my suggestion would be to try and keep the separation thing as relaxed as possible and see if you can just keep bars between then but still allow them some sort of sight of each other. We treat it as just a part of life for the stud boys, sometimes they can have the ladies and sometimes they can't and they seem to have accepted that.

Julia xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I must admit packing lovely Oakley off to my parents (great people btw) will be my last choice .. I will try my hardest to just separate them here, I do have a kennel & run, and we do use crates, and my dogs are always around me ... plus we would all miss him more than you know (especially Ken.. can’t believe I am typing that but it’s true, he has a strong bond with Oakley)... but I must not let him get to her... I really don’t want puppies yet for Honey .. second season would be ok but now ..

Thank you friends for all your support xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh but when those JoJo puppies do eventually arrive people will be queing at your door


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha .. Ah thanks Colin ...  How will JoJo ever let them go ... 

They will certainly be loved little puppies, that’s for sure .. I will be sleeping in the same room as Honey and pups knowing me ... 

I have already been asked about a waiting list  .. I was truly flattered and yes I will let them know when I breed Honey and stay in contact with them ...


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi jojo ok i dont have my own boy but im a dog walker and have an entire boy that comes to me during the day,he has never marked anywhere however we had two entire lhasas here recently and omg it was a nightmare they marked everyhere!!! the reason was mileys season so we put the boys in the kitchen with the baby gate up and at least if they marked it was washable in there,generally they do mark more when a girlie is in season but barney my day carer has never done it,he has been raised with my girls from a pup which might be why.is honey doing lots of little scent marking pees on walks?thats another sign the season is approaching,they also can get grumpy and more cuddly too xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Mandy .. Thanks for advice.. 

Yes Honey is more cuddly.. hard to believe as she is a cuddly girl anyway, but she is just stuck to me .. love her, she may have tummy pain 

She is grumpy with Oakley at times.. which is not a usual thing.. she is enjoying lots lots ear licks and stuff from Oakley .. OMG its quite embarrassing really they are so in love .... I feel like saying “excuse you two .. I am here.. get a crate” ha ha ha .. actually it is quite sweet to watch the kissing and ear licking .. just the other stuff makes me look away .. I will try to video it 

Oakley seems to be protecting her too ... no more scenting in the house today phew ...

I need a long dog walk and a strong cup of tea .. I am not leaving them alone at all ..


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I must admit packing lovely Oakley off to my parents (great people btw) will be my last choice .. I will try my hardest to just separate them here, I do have a kennel & run, and we do use crates, and my dogs are always around me ... plus we would all miss him more than you know (especially Ken.. can’t believe I am typing that but it’s true, he has a strong bond with Oakley)... but I must not let him get to her... I really don’t want puppies yet for Honey .. second season would be ok but now ..
> 
> Thank you friends for all your support xxx


Honey will show you from her second season onwards whether she is ready to start breeding. We have had two extremes in behaviour of young bitches in season this summer. 
The big well matured Lucy had her second season at just about 14 months old, she clearly was swollen, in season and bleeding and was very keen to stand for Ziggy. She gave birth to and raised all of her puppies with no interference from me...Buddy, Luna, Tiffin, Bonnie, Alfie, Leo are 6 of her 8 puppies that are on this forum for all to see. A very proud and brilliant mummy.
I contrast in July '11 our glamourous girl Muffin was swollen at about 13 months old, did not show any bleeding had no idea what Ziggy was interested in her for. It was clear to us that she was not mature enough to consider breeding with yet, so we will just wait for her.

I believe in listening to mother nature, she's very good at telling me when things are right and naturally should happen.

You're going to have such fun with you're cute little puppies all to soon.

Julia xx


----------



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

My friend keeps a breeding pair (poodle / english show cocker) in the house and it is a nightmare when her bitch is in season between litters. You have to have your wits about you at all times! The problem is, as she found out, is keeping them seperate. One day when she was sitting in the garden one of the kids left the door open... Bobs your uncle, fanny's your aunt... 63 days later 6 cockapoo puppies! She didn't even known they had mated when she discovered them together literally 20 minutes later. When it became apparent she was pregnant she was mortified at allowing her bitch to have 2 litters in a row but her vet said that as a young, fit and healthy bitch it would be more dangerous to terminate the pregnancy.

I'm sure it will be fine though JoJo with your wonderful outdoor kennel, they will be perfect for keeping them apart. They could use it in rotation x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh thank you so much Julia ... much appreciate hearing about your girls too...

How swollen are we talking.. Honey is swollen but no blood yet.. but very different in every other way ... 

I have read all the book, spoken to breeders and to the vet... you are right as Honey's human mum I will know what is right for her ... just don't let her stand for Oakley this time  

Over to mother nature ...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Rubydoo said:


> My friend keeps a breeding pair (poodle / english show cocker) in the house and it is a nightmare when her bitch is in season between litters. You have to have your wits about you at all times! The problem is, as she found out, is keeping them seperate. One day when she was sitting in the garden one of the kids left the door open... Bobs your uncle, fanny's your aunt... 63 days later 6 cockapoo puppies! She didn't even known they had mated when she discovered them together literally 20 minutes later. When it became apparent she was pregnant she was mortified at allowing her bitch to have 2 litters in a row but her vet said that as a young, fit and healthy bitch it would be more dangerous to terminate the pregnancy.
> 
> I'm sure it will be fine though JoJo with your wonderful outdoor kennel, they will be perfect for keeping them apart. They could use it in rotation x


Ok you got me worried again... now .. 

I am worried about Bobs your uncle, fanny's your aunt... although that comment did make me smile ...


----------



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

aww! I didn't mean to worry you, just from hearing that story I know it only takes an oversight! But hey... if your organised it will probably be easy keep them apart. I'm sure you will be fine x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am only human .. help .. 

Right I need to go and keep them apart ... she is wandering about and licking herself all the time ... well if I go quiet for a while on here you know what I am doing .. JoJo is on a no humping patrol xxxx

I really appreciated eveyone's input and support ... xxx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

My Monty is castrated and has never been overtly sexual like some dogs. To be honest we didn't think he had it in him 

When Milly had her first season we were ever so careful and despite a few interests all was well despite madams flirting.

Then one day they were out in the garden and I was washing-up. I turned to get some more stuff to wash and then I heard this scream.

OMG they had tied  it was awful. They both look scared and Monty was just terrified. Their faces were so pitifull. Like " Mum what is happening" 

Once she let him go the poor boy was in shock and it took ages for his lipstick to go back in!!!

Madam however thought it highly amusing and still proceeded to wave her bum in his face at every opportunity the little minx.

I was shocked that a castrated male would have a go to be honest especially one that hasn't seemed that interested before.

Was so glad when she was done!!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Honey will show you from her second season onwards whether she is ready to start breeding. We have had two extremes in behaviour of young bitches in season this summer.
> The big well matured Lucy had her second season at just about 14 months old, she clearly was swollen, in season and bleeding and was very keen to stand for Ziggy. She gave birth to and raised all of her puppies with no interference from me...Buddy, Luna, Tiffin, Bonnie, Alfie, Leo are 6 of her 8 puppies that are on this forum for all to see. A very proud and brilliant mummy.
> I contrast in July '11 our glamourous girl Muffin was swollen at about 13 months old, did not show any bleeding had no idea what Ziggy was interested in her for. It was clear to us that she was not mature enough to consider breeding with yet, so we will just wait for her.
> 
> ...



13 and 14 months is far too young to breed,they are still puppies themselves,im not trying to start an arument,thats not me but im very much against pups having pups.All bitches in season,first or tenth will stand and flirt but they are physically not ready to have puppies at that age and its also damaging for them because their bodies havent matured enough.x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

mandym said:


> 13 and 14 months is far too young to breed,they are still puppies themselves,im not trying to start an arument,thats not me but im very much against pups having pups.All bitches in season,first or tenth will stand and flirt but they are physically not ready to have puppies at that age and its also damaging for them because their bodies havent matured enough.x


That is quite simply not factually true Mandy! Though I can accept that it is your opinion. I do not witness or believe that 14 months is too young to breed with most Working Cockers. Adding a 2 week season to a 9 week gestation would mean that this example bitch would be giving birth at about 17 months old. As for health tests DNA can be done at any age and hip scores under the BVA/Kennel Club Scheme can be done at 12 months old. What I strongly disagree with is bitches being mated from 5 years old onwards, as like humans the older they get more complications arise and the harder work it becomes for mum. Julia xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> That is quite simply not factually true Mandy! Though I can accept that it is your opinion. I do not witness or believe that 14 months is too young to breed with most Working Cockers. Adding a 2 week season to a 9 week gestation would mean that this example bitch would be giving birth at about 17 months old. As for health tests DNA can be done at any age and hip scores under the BVA/Kennel Club Scheme can be done at 12 months old. What I strongly disagree with is bitches being mated from 5 years old onwards, as like humans the older they get more complications arise and the harder work it becomes for mum. Julia xx


mating at just over a year old is cruel,even at 17 months they are still puppies.this is something that i feel very strongly about,my dogs are my babies,part of my family and i couldnt bear putting them through mating and bith before 18 months of age,its just too young!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

mandym said:


> mating at just over a year old is cruel,even at 17 months they are still puppies.this is something that i feel very strongly about,my dogs are my babies,part of my family and i couldnt bear putting them through mating and bith before 18 months of age,its just too young!


If I, the vet, the kennel club, the RSPCA or the licensing authority thought that breeding in their second year was cruel then it would be outlawed. It is not cruel!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

sorry but i think it is and i wont even get started on the kc and what i think of them,thats another story and so is breeding 2 seasons in a row but that too is just my opinion!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

mandym said:


> sorry but i think it is and i wont even get started on the kc and what i think of them,thats another story and so is breeding 2 seasons in a row but that too is just my opinion!


 OMG two seasons in a row!!!! that's disgusting and anyone who does that it a puppy farmer IMO


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Breeding a bitch every season .. a no no, or very bad accident , I guess ...

As for age to breed ... I was planning for a second season.. after speaking to the vet, reading many books, and speaking to other breeders.. However I will breed when I am ready and my dogs are ready ... I want my dogs to be happy and mature enough to produce the best quality pups possible ... 

I will aim for second season for Honey ... but only if I feel she is ready ... any good breeder will know their dogs and want the very best for their dogs too...


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

my tibetan terrier had her first season at 11 months second at nearly 2 now i wouldnt mind that lol xx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

mandym said:


> my tibetan terrier had her first season at 11 months second at nearly 2 now i wouldnt mind that lol xx


Would you breed from her Mandy?


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Breeding a bitch every season .. no no or v*ery bad accident , I guess ...*
> 
> As for age to breed ... I was planning for a second breeding .. after speaking to the vet, reading many books, and speaking to other breeders.. However I will breed when I am ready and my dogs are ready ... I want my dogs to be happy and mature enough to produce the best quality pups possible ...
> 
> I will aim for second 2 with Honey ... but only if I feel she is ready ... any good breeder will know their dogs and want the very best for their dogs too...


Well there is always mismate.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

No more scenting in the home today from Oakley ... phew ... after much support here from all my friends .. I think Honey maybe in season ... I just want to wrap her up in cotton wool and look after her


----------



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

JoJo said:


> No more scenting in the home today from Oakley ... phew ... after much support here from all my friends .. I think Honey maybe in season ... *I just want to wrap her up in cotton wool and look after her *


I know what you mean... when Ruby went into season she was very clingy and all I wanted to do was pander to her! She was very hormonal for a few weeks and had lots of cuddles!

J x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Honey is a soppy dog at the best of times .. she is really clingy at the moment .... and she is looking even more swollen this evening ... ahhh love her xxxxx

Don't worry she is cuddled up next to me now xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok Oakley has stopped scenting since the sofa incident...... phew ... 

However the last couple of nights Honey and Oakley have been teasing, playing and yes trying to hump (only trying, mainly humping heads... bless), not during the day at all but after 8pm it is separate them or defuse their going ons... no humping zone here...

Oakley seems ok and I am not telling him off for wanting to hump her just defusing the situation with a pigs ear for each of them or a chicken wing ...... 

Honey is very swollen now .. she is keeping herself very clean... 

My parents have said at any point they will have Oakley for us, if it gets too much for either Honey or Oakley .. but I would like to try my best to keep them both here as long as they are both happy, just keep them apart as much as possible really... they are not out of my sight for even a minute ....


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok .. JoJo update .. 

Honey has had a split season ... I think she is doing it just to give me more to blog about .... 

What a day I am having .....


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh blimey! Is that common? How confusing, maybe that explains Oakleys recent humping activity! I am still waiting for Daisy's but will be coming to you for advice if that's ok?


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Ok .. JoJo update ..
> 
> Honey has had a split season ... I think she is doing it just to give me more to blog about ....
> 
> What a day I am having .....


Ha ha, she's keeping you on your toes!!



Sezra said:


> Oh blimey! Is that common?


Apparently more common than you would think, i was speaking to a reproduction specialist vet who said it's quite common and is quite normal in younger dogs. It *can* also indicate cystic ovaries in older dogs who have otherwise had normal cycles.... every day is a school day for me!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sarah come to me for advice and help anytime ... I will help you if I can ...  

Katie, I am just so pleased I know my dogs and I am around them 24-7 if they weren't under my feet, so to speak ... I bet this could be missed... 

I think Honey just like being blogged about ...  

It is her first season .. I believe it is common in younger bitches.. it is all do to with her oestrogen levels not being high enough to bring on her complete season.

Katie value any info .. I am blogging about it as we speak, put Hiney is the limelight  Luckily I have reasearch seasons in great depth, kind of important when breeding


----------

